
Ask HN: Thoughts on Tesla Stock? - codegeek
This is interesting. Tesla stock has gone up from averaging $300 to $800 in last 3 months. Before that, it was pretty flat in the same price range. What has happened suddenly ?
======
mikeydiamonds
Tesla had a good earnings call and a spike in stock price Feb 4th. The spike
has leveled off back to the general upward trend now. They also just announced
$2B in added shares to capitalize on stock surge according to Yahoo News.

~~~
xkjkls
Lots of concerning information in its 10-K though.

